# Probiotic advice needed



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.Just got a couple of questions if anyone can help.Do you need to take probiotics for a long period of time or can they be used just for a couple of weeks to see an improvement?Also, do they normally cause bloating/wind when you take them? Does this go away after a while?I've just started taking Kordel's Advanced Pro-Biotic Complex Formula - has anyone had any experience with them? They were from Holland and Barratt (UK).Thanks in advance.Tallgirl.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Tallgirl,I have tried about 20 different Probiotics and the only one that has made any positive difference to my system is the one that Talissa first mentioned on this site called Pro-Bio and it is made by Kirkmans................I was skeptical at first because I had wasted so much money over the years on other Probiotics, but this is the first one that has worked on my system.So god luck.Carmen


----------

